# Cats Best OkoPlus cat litter



## AmberGirl (Dec 30, 2013)

Cats Best OkoPlus Cat Litter 30Lt on Sale | Free UK Delivery | PetPlanet.co.uk

Found this on sale & very good reviews, anyone had experience of this?

Thinking of changing to this as we tried Sanicat crystal litter but Amber has ignored it for her regular non clumping wood pellets.

Also Amber is 9 weeks old now, is she old enough to be changed to a clumping litter?

Other option is sticking to non clumping wood pellets & buying sieving litter tray but I like the idea of clumping as much easier to manage.

Thanks x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Along with quite a few members here I've been using Oko for a few years. I find it a very good, economical litter, clumps well and covers odours  It is biodegradable and flushable (never tried that myself) The main negative is that it tracks a lot 
It will be fine to use for your kitten.
I buy mine from Zooplus - 40l is usually around £24.99 (free postage if you spend £25 but it doesn't take much effort to spend a little bit more )


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

I use it (also buy the 40 size from Zooplus) and it's really good, clumps brilliantly, no problems at all. Really easy to scoop and clean litterbox, I definitely notice the difference with other litters when catsitting for someone else.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I use it - get the 40l same as the other posters here. Clumps really well and good at masking odours. I really like it - yes, it's expensive, but I think it's worth it, and it seems to last.


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

I use OkoPlus (and yes it's flushable - we do flush it, just not too much at once! :O) and find that although it tracks around rather a lot, it has very very good odour control, is very easy to "manage" and lasts a long time. Saving a lot of money after changing to Oko from Catsan, and the house smells a whole lot better!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I find myself brushing bits of it out of bed... However that is it's only downside, and it's nice and light to handle. My cats seem happy with it as well, having been changed from Everclean.

Someone on a show stall was telling there's a special Oko scoop as well, but I can't find it on the Internet. I use the large CatIT one with the irregular holes as I found with other scoops the slots or whatever were too narrow.


----------



## AmberGirl (Dec 30, 2013)

Sounds like a winner, I'll get from zooplus, thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

How often do you need to do a full change when you use oko ?


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

I use oko too. I have two kittens (lots of poop!) and I do a full change about every three weeks or so. But it might depend on how many inches depth you use; I'm not sure. I use a smallish scoop that I got very cheap in Asda .


----------



## AmberGirl (Dec 30, 2013)

Aeschylus said:


> I use oko too. I have two kittens (lots of poop!) and I do a full change about every three weeks or so. But it might depend on how many inches depth you use; I'm not sure. I use a smallish scoop that I got very cheap in Asda .


Wow that does seem good! How much do you put in your cats' trays for a full change every 3 weeks then?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You need about 2 inches depth, how much depends how big the tray is.


----------



## shortandfurry (Jan 30, 2013)

We also use oko plus, absolutely love it  apart from the tracking of course but a mat at the tray entrance catches some of it (if they actually walk across the mat) and it's not painful to stand on barefoot.
My parents were up for new year and mum was amazed at the complete lack of odour. I guess Lily kept her stinky poos outside while they were here, she can stink up half the house!

Our two cats are real diggers so we have it minimum 3-4 inches deep in a high-sided tray. They do most of their toilets outside though so it lasts absolutely ages.
Weather's nice and dry today so I'm going to empty-clean-refill it cos I can't actually remember when I last did


----------



## srj (Aug 30, 2013)

I bought a large bag of Okoplus a few weeks ago and I'm going to go back to using Worlds Best.... I can't stand the tracking any more!!! 

I've got two Birman kittens (9 months) and they don't have any problem using Okoplus (or Worlds Best)... it doesn't seem to make any difference to them.

I don't think that the Okoplus clumps as well as the Worlds Best, they both flush down the loo (just don't flush too much at once) but although the Worlds Best does track a bit, it nothing like as bad as the Okoplus.

If anyone has any recommendations for a clumping litter that flushes and doesn't track please let me know as the Worlds Best is a bit expensive!


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

srj said:


> I bought a large bag of Okoplus a few weeks ago and I'm going to go back to using Worlds Best.... I can't stand the tracking any more!!!
> 
> I've got two Birman kittens (9 months) and they don't have any problem using Okoplus (or Worlds Best)... it doesn't seem to make any difference to them.
> 
> ...


I think I definitely need to get a small trial bag of the World's Best. I keep hearing good things about it and I'd love to get away from the Oko tracking issue.


----------



## srj (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Korrok,

Definitely worth a try.... I won't say that it doesn't track at all but it's definitely better than Okoplus (and I think it clumps better too) - it's just a shame that Worlds Best is so expensive.


----------

